# Canon 600D video problem.



## Discovery (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi Everyone. I have been having problems with the video on the Canon 600d, whenever i shoot anything the picture turns out quite jumpy although any speech runs smoothly, i have tried various settings to no avail, am i doing something stupid?


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 22, 2012)

as in a lag or jumpy movement?


----------



## Discovery (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi. The movement is jumpy, it is ok for a while then it sort of jumps forward?


----------



## Discovery (Oct 22, 2012)

Beginning to think it is my pc which cannot handle the video as the playback through the camera screen is perfect, doesthis sound feasable?


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 22, 2012)

Perfectly feasible and actually pretty probable!


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 23, 2012)

Discovery said:
			
		

> Beginning to think it is my pc which cannot handle the video as the playback through the camera screen is perfect, doesthis sound feasable?



Try video file compression software. Google Freemake Video Converter, may be the file type


----------

